# Winter 2011 Ohio Pnd News



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

The latest installment of the Ohio Pond News. 

http://senr.osu.edu/images/OPN_Winter2011.pdf


----------



## crowdog (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the post very interesting, how often is this published


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

4 times a year. I'll continue to post them as I see them come out.


----------

